# hardest target in field?



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

any of em can be 'the hardest'.

depends on the course. one 50yd shot on one course can be a royal pain while on another it is a piece of cake. lighting, wind to a degree if shooting from an open area into a tunnel or visa-versa, rain, terrain/angles.

the ones that would require the most concentration would be the longest yardage for a target face.


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

30 for me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

For me it's probably the 50 just because of the size of the target face. The 30 can fall into the same category though.....


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Everything else being equal (they never are), the farthest shots for each size target will be the most difficult. The "easy" targets wind up biting you. Hunter round usually shoots a point or two easier for me.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

It is that #%[email protected]*&^65 yarder. SOmething always seems to go awry


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> It is that #%[email protected]*&^65 yarder. SOmething always seems to go awry


:chortle:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

65, 50, 80, 30 in that order...

Longest distance, smallest face...plus on most of the ranges I shoot each of these has some wrinkle to them...


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

For me, it's always the 50 and the 30. I don't think I shot a 20 on either of those last year in a tourney. It's almost always a 19 or 18 on both. But the 32 fan on the Hunter round takes the cake. That target is just plain ole mean.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

The #%$^ 65 yarder without question, but the 50 yarder is running a close second. ukey::BangHead:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I believe the Hunter 32 Fan has the smallest target to distance ratio of all Field archery


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

53 and the 48 yards are my "issue targets"

I shoot fixed pins, and those gaps are the most difficult to read especially when cuts are involved.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I believe the Hunter 32 Fan has the smallest target to distance ratio of all Field archery


He said "field" not hunter...don't you know how to read:noidea: or did you forget your glasses today old man:tongue: 

How did you shoot Sat.?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> He said "field" not hunter...don't you know how to read:noidea: or did you forget your glasses today old man:tongue:
> 
> How did you shoot Sat.?


Actually what he said was: "what do you all think is the hardest target *in field*?" "Field" is an archery discipline that includes Field, Hunter, & Animal "rounds". Some even classify the American 600 & American 900 rounds as Field, but you should know that. Oh wait, it's been so long since you been outside to shoot that your forgot everything.

How did I shoot Sat.? Why don't you check the web page for scores - you think you got a slacker keeping the web page up to date?  :shade:


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I was going to say a hummingbird at 100 yards....
Furthest I ever shot was 70 yards.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Actually what he said was: "what do you all think is the hardest target *in field*?" "Field" is an archery discipline that includes Field, Hunter, & Animal "rounds". Some even classify the American 600 & American 900 rounds as Field, but you should know that. Oh wait, it's been so long since you been outside to shoot that your forgot everything.
> 
> How did I shoot Sat.? Why don't you check the web page for scores - you think you got a slacker keeping the web page up to date?  :shade:


jeesh...learn to take a joke

I see you let carson and lone eagle whoop up on you...some things never change...at least its an improvement over last year...

What happened to Mac...???

Sorry for the Hi-jack...


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

*Tough Target*

Never shot a hunter round but the 32 fan sounds like a small dot for the distance...For a field round, the 30 yarder gives me a fit.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

White Nock said:


> Never shot a hunter round but the 32 fan sounds like a small dot for the distance...For a field round, the 30 yarder gives me a fit.


Yep, the 30 yard Field round target is tuffff, but keep the same target size and add 2 more yards to the distance along with shooting it from a fan where every footing is most likely different. :shade:


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

50, 32


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

The 50. At no other target are my expectations and my results so far apart.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

It really depends on how I'm shooting on a particular day. It's usually whatever target is next though.


----------



## Sturdyman (Oct 30, 2009)

At my club's range the sun is just over the safety barrier behind target but number 2 at this time of the year. It only happens this time of the year with no leaves on the trees to block out the sun. I can't shoot between 9:30 am and 12 noon. I think the 80 yard butt is the same. I joined in November and have not set my marks as of yet. I hope to walk the entire course this weekend just to see whats out there.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> It really depends on how I'm shooting on a particular day. It's usually whatever target is next though.




I hear ya.....Belvoir has a pain in the but 30. It is up there for sure....you need to cut it "some"...but you usually can't get on the dot so you can usually shoot it straight up :doh:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

For me, the 30 & the 50.

Depending on the conditions, the 80 can give fits, too.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I gotta agree with the 30.. (and the 32 for Prag.. lol) but.. any of em can give me a fit on a particular course. Sometimes for me it's the target and the approach to it, more so than the actual distance and target face being shot. That's the beauty of field archery..


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> 53 and the 48 yards are my "issue targets"
> 
> I shoot fixed pins, and those gaps are the most difficult to read especially when cuts are involved.


I proved it again yesterday. I need to spend a whole session on the 58 yd wu, and the 53yd wu.
those 2 targets along with the 48yd target cost me 6 points in a half.
6 points in 3 targets is a reason to cryyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

80 yd walk up! Kicks my butt every time!:angry:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep, the 30 yard Field round target is tuffff, but keep the same target size and add 2 more yards to the distance along with shooting it from a fan where every footing is most likely different. :shade:


And the target is up on a 15 foot tower...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> And the target is up on a 15 foot tower...


a 15 foot tower at the top of a 20 foot hill. Jarlicker is just EVIL. :darkbeer:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> a 15 foot tower at the top of a 20 foot hill. Jarlicker is just EVIL. :darkbeer:


When it comes to range design I agree, anyone that would put a Birdy Target 8-10 feet above your head :mg: !!!!

But back to the thread, I agree the 32, 50, 30 are the hardest.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

1stRockinArcher said:


> When it comes to range design I agree, anyone that would put a Birdy Target 8-10 feet above your head :mg: !!!!
> 
> But back to the thread, I agree the 32, 50, 30 are the hardest.


Here's a shot of the tower









And here is the birdie that Chris mentioned


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Here's a shot of the tower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm just sick but I gotta admit, those are two of my FAVORITE targets.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, even thought I know this type of course would be much harder, I would like to shoot it. Our club's 14 target course is FLAT!!! Number 14 is a little uphill but not much at all, maybe a 1yd cut at most for 45 yards.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I forgot that I had a picture of that "ugly 30" I was talking about earlier......

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=373406&d=1206231460


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

Inevitably the hardest target is always the one that I take for granted. It's the one that forget to move my sight, flinch, etc. It's hard to concentrate when you're away from work/school, enjoying good weather, walking through the forest with your friends, and doing something that is truly enjoyable.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I forgot that I had a picture of that "ugly 30" I was talking about earlier......
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=373406&d=1206231460


Oooo, I wanna shoot that one too. Maybe I am just sick.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Yep the 50 is the smallest dot for the distance, usually its the one I take for granted is the one that gets me and it sure wouldn't be that birdie in the photo WOW


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I believe the Hunter 32 Fan has the smallest target to distance ratio of all Field archery


Another vote for this one. The 53 WU is a close 2nd.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> It is that #%[email protected]*&^65 yarder. SOmething always seems to go awry


I've scored better at 65 than at 40 more times than I can count. ... and I've let too many 20s get into my head too. 
The one target I usuall* expect *to get two or three 4s on is the 80 walk up.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Oooo, I wanna shoot that one too. Maybe I am just sick.


I think I have at least one more pic of it some place on the computer...but I may get a new pic of it tomorrow :wink:

It isn't that bad after you learn how to shoot it....but it is far from your normal 30 that's for sure....I can count on one hand the # of times I have 20ed that thing...although I may have jumped to a 2nd hand after last year ....and I know I have shot it at least 100 times.... Well maybe not 100 but good lord is the # up there :chortle:

Heck the next target is a bunny....then another crazy uphill shot....but that one is the 55 I think. There were bees all over the place on it last year so I didn't shoot it but once or twice...but I still haven't figured out the cut on that one :doh: :chortle:


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

slowbowin12 said:


> 30 for me.


Ditto...and Ditto again.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm thinking the first 28 targets for me 
Actually like most said, the longest shot for that size target. Oh, and the ones that you take for granted and end up dropping easy points!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

The next one!!!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Hinkelmonster said:


> The next one!!!!!


.... and that's why you shoot 550s.


----------



## pestilli (Feb 18, 2006)

*Agree'd*



psargeant said:


> 65, 50, 80, 30 in that order...
> 
> Longest distance, smallest face...plus on most of the ranges I shoot each of these has some wrinkle to them...


Right on Sarg...the only reason the 80 is where it is because you only gotta shoot it once!!


----------



## pestilli (Feb 18, 2006)

Hinkelmonster said:


> The next one!!!!!


The last one!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I haven't gone to look yet....as the two times I have been to the range since I heard the news I was working on my bow and couldn't go look......

But I hear that during Snowmagedon.... the uphill 30 yd monster at Belvoir didn't come out alive  :faint:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm a newbie (3 rounds so far), so I have my own different "issues" than the average field shooter, but so far I think I have dropped the most points on the friggin bunnies. And it's not a marks/elevation problem, I'm usually off left/right. Last week I 19'd the 80 W/U and 16'd the friggin bunny.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

The first target right after a lunch break.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> The first target right after a lunch break.


what he said:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> I'm a newbie (3 rounds so far), so I have my own different "issues" than the average field shooter, but so far I think I have dropped the most points on the friggin bunnies. And it's not a marks/elevation problem, I'm usually off left/right. Last week I 19'd the 80 W/U and 16'd the friggin bunny.


Concentrate on the target, and not your pin. 

If you do that the pin will find the target.

You won't get there by looking at your pin, and trying to cover the spot with it.

The bunny is USUALLY just a short 20, but the one you shot a 16 on is an exceptionally difficult one. The good thing is that you can likely practice those in your basement with a block target.:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> Concentrate on the target, and not your pin.
> 
> If you do that the pin will find the target.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I have been doing. It's the reason I went to the frosted lens instead of a pin. I just stare at the target, draw my bow, keep staring, and pull..


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, that's what I have been doing. It's the reason I went to the frosted lens instead of a pin. I just stare at the target, draw my bow, keep staring, and pull..


I'm thinking you'll have a 520 under your belt by August if you shoot field all Summer.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> I'm thinking you'll have a 520 under your belt by August if you shoot field all Summer.


I'm hoping you are right..


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> The first target right after a lunch break.


:nod:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

. The hardest target is the one that you let yourself THINK is the hardest :wink:


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

that uphill fan on "bobcat" at darrington..... kills me every time.....:darkbeer:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> . The hardest target is the one that you let yourself THINK is the hardest :wink:


Exactly. The one you dread is always going to get you..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> Exactly. The one you dread is always going to get you..


hhmmm.. saying to himself "I love the bunny, I LOVE the bunny...."


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> hhmmm.. saying to himself "I love the bunny, I LOVE the bunny...."



:chortle:


you will brudda.... you will!


----------



## all10s (Sep 29, 2006)

The 80 walk up at C range at Sherwood Archers, Roanoke VA.

Next, the 15 yarder on the hill course at Redwood Bowmen in Oakland, CA.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

50 yard field. Hands down. Cant clean it for the life of me


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

After practicing yesterday I have decided that ALL the damn targets are hard to me.ukey:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> After practicing yesterday I have decided that ALL the damn targets are hard to me.ukey:


Some days it works that way... :chortle: :chortle:

It will be for me on Sunday... ain't picked up the target bow in 2 weeks..:mg: (it's turkey season.. :tongue: ) :chortle: :turkey: :archer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

After my practice yesterday....I would have to say the dag on 50....but this 50 is a booty kicker. 2 hooters and 2 out at 9:00 :noidea:

But it was the 50....and it was the only 18 I shot yesterday of the targets I did shoot before it got too dark 

and an update to an earlier post I made about the vicious 30 at Belvoir being no more.....it was just a rumor as it was still standing yesterday . But the uphill 55 that I would like to be burned down is still standing also....although a couple trees tried to take it out and the stairs leading to it  and I finally figured out what the cut was on that one....the Katera liked dropping Nano's in the X on that one


----------

